# Coat type - straight, wavy, curly



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering about the differing cockapoo coat types. Pareto's coat is much straighter than his siblings, but he looks so cute we couldn't resist him. Just trying to get an idea of what he'll look like as he gets older.... has anyone got an older cockapoo who had a straighter coat?

Will it get wavier as it gets longer.... that's what happens with my hair, hence having a crop :-D

Cheers all,

Kx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Kerry - Lolly had a much straighter coat than many cockapoos. She was often described as more cocker than poo! But she has waved up beautifully. See *here* for some now and then pictures.

The only thing I will say is that Lolly does shed a tiny bit. I mostly only find hair when brush her with a slicker brush. From what I've read here this slight shedding seems to appear more in the straighter coated poos. But even then it's hardly any hair compared to most other breeds of dogs I've known.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We're thinking the same thing! when we got Vincent (only 2 weeks ago!) he had only slightly wavey fur, mainly straight, but now he's suddenly become really curley!! Exciting to see what's going to happen next


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

And more* here*


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

no twho of my girls have the same coat. 

Gypsy and Inca are very poodle but are very different. but they bothe have think poodle ears the bush out where as Echo has vey thin ears, Deltas are still growing in so i dont know how thick her ears will be. 

Gypsy is very fin and whispy mats very easily but her topnot has a center parting, and wont stand up like the poodle topnot. 

Inca is alot thiker and her is a stronger poodle coat.and i can give her a propper poodle topnot if it want. 

Echo is much more spanial but with a waveyness to hear coar that is changing to a courl on her legs, but her eaqrs and topnot are still strate. 

Delta is odd, she habs a very poodley topnot but they rest of they is more cocker. her legs are still changing, she is loosing the strate coat she had and geting more of a curl. 

they defonetly get more curly as they get older.


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks all. Very helpful, as always 

Lolly and Vincent are very similar to Pareto, and it was lovely seeing pics of Lolly as she's getting older. Such a cutie!

Kx


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, pepper is just over a year old and had the straighter coat and is now a nice wavy, shaggy kind of coat. These are the pics of her from 6wks to now
http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd459/pepster17/


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has not a sign of curl. I would describe him as a fluffy, soft, shag-pile carpet which never moults.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Dexter has not a sign of curl. I would describe him as a fluffy, soft, shag-pile carpet which never moults.


Ditto Millie. Hmm, a shag-pile carpet, not thought of that before 

Millie has ever such a slight wave on her bum, where the black patch it, quite different from the rest of her lovely fluffy, wavy coat she has.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Is your puppy an f1 or an f2?some f2 pups are more spaniel like with a straighter coat that moults like a spaniel. my eldest cockapoo didnt get curly until her adult coat came in xxx


----------



## Oddson (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi my Nellie is an F2 cockapoo and has a wavey coat that is just getting thicker. Lovely and shining an inky blacky blue colour.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Oddson ... 

We would love to see pic of Nellie  

Most of use upload our pics to PhotoBucket then copy the IMP code over to the forum .. 

I love coat colours .... would love to see your cockapoo ..


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pareto is an F1, with a black & white roan englsh show cocker mum and a chocolate miniature poodle dad. His two brothers and three sisters are all black with white bibs, but much wavier than Pareto.

Mind you, he's the largest in the litter, 2.2kg already! So maybe his curls have just been stretched 

Kx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

You will probably find that i a few weeks he has changed loads,kendals girl echo was straight and very spaniel type but is the most beautiful dog with a lovely fluffy coat,she is gorgeous,some take a while for the longer coat to appear x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kerry24 said:


> Pareto is an F1, with a black & white roan englsh show cocker mum and a chocolate miniature poodle dad. His two brothers and three sisters are all black with white bibs, but much wavier than Pareto.
> 
> Mind you, he's the largest in the litter, 2.2kg already! So maybe his curls have just been stretched
> 
> Kx


At 8 weeks (and 1 day) Vincent was 2.5kg  and he was the runt of the litter!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When we got lady she only had a slight wave in her fur...now you have some spots on her with a wave, some with lose curls, then she even has some tight curls now too near her tail


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is wavy but has lovely spiral curls down her back legs and has quite a curly rear! We call it her poodle bum!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww Daisy poodle bum!! love it!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

mandym said:


> Is your puppy an f1 or an f2?some f2 pups are more spaniel like with a straighter coat that moults like a spaniel. my eldest cockapoo didnt get curly until her adult coat came in xxx


I hear this is the "grandad effect." some f1s moult quite a bit too. my puppy is f1 and does moult. his equafleece gives loads of evidence


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Hi, pepper is just over a year old and had the straighter coat and is now a nice wavy, shaggy kind of coat. These are the pics of her from 6wks to now
> http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd459/pepster17/


Thanks so much for your photo bucket as this is how Cara's coat appears to be turning out. I'm off to the poo parlor with her on Sat and will borrow a couple of your pictures to show how I want her done. Xx


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Great! I am so glad I showed photos as I wasn't very good describing what look I wanted. Hope she turns out lovely


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

kirsty cara is absolutly stunning the best cockapoo coat in my eyes i want her !!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. Lola is straight/wavy at present. Can't wait to see what happens next. She is F1.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has a straighter coat...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ruth - Lolly had a coat just like Lola when she was a puppy (I was a bit disappointed when we got her as she wasn't the cute curly bum that I'd expected) but her waves/curls grew as her coat did and she now has an easy to maintain wavy coat that doesn't get very many matts!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some more here  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/04/differences-in-cockapoos/

Lots of variations in the cockapoo coat .. the straight coat favours the cocker spaniel and the curly favours the Poodle .. you may get any coat texture in any mix ... all cockapoos though .. it just depends which coat type you personally prefer  ....


----------

